# English to Kanji translation



## jarjarbingie (Jan 8, 2013)

hey excel masters.. happy new year to all.. I just wanna ask if there is someone here who knows how to write in Kanji.. please translate "only God can judge me" in Kanji.. it should be God not god (similar to diety).. if possible, vertical.. thank you in advance!! cheers!!


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 8, 2013)

I think your best bet would be to Google "English to Kanji translation".  This one looks promising: Turn ABC into kanji


----------



## jarjarbingie (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks Joe! the output just seems off from the others I've seen on the internet.. thanks anyway.. I was just hoping someone here is Japanese or can write Kanji at least..


----------

